# Slowakei 9/19 - erfolgreich auf Wels



## chef (21. September 2019)

Punkt 16h waren wir also im Büro der Fischereibehörde wegen unserer Lizens. Eine gut 60 jährige Dame, ohne jegliche Fremdsprachenkompetenz, nahm sich unserer an und verhalf uns in den nächsten 45 min zu unserer Wochenkarte, für welche wir 81,50 Euro hinblätterten.  Kein Schnäppchen, aber egal, da wenig Regeln. Schonmaße und Fangkontingent beachten, 2 Ruten und ansonsten Attacke ;-)
Am 1. Abend starteten wir am Campingplatz. Allerdings auf unserer Seite, einer Innenkurve, die dank des Hochwassers immerhin 1m Tiefe hatte. Auf Wurm u Boilie gingen anfangs ein paar Schuppenkarpfen im strömungsbruhigten Bereich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nachts legten wir 4 U-Posenmontagen mit Giebeln am Stein aus, allerdings max 10m vom Ufer, da die Strömung ansonsten einfach zu stark für unser Schlauchboot mit e Motor war. Und es passierte nix!


----------



## chef (21. September 2019)

Am nächsten Tag unternahmen wir eine Wanderung entlang des Flussufers, auf der Suche nach einer aussichtsreichen Stelle, die
- wir mit dem Auto anfahren konnten
- die wir trotz Hochwassers mit unserem Schlauchboot u E Motor befischen konnten
- die  Möglichkeit zum Übernachten(Schirmzelt) hergab

Und die fanden wir in Form eines Bootseinlasses, einer kleinen Hafenbucht, ca 400m vom Campingplatz.




(rechts unten)


----------



## nostradamus (21. September 2019)

Macht  es aber heute echt spannend!


----------



## chef (21. September 2019)

Wir hatten wieder Steinmontagen mit U Posen ausgelegt, entlang der Strömungskante. Mit lebendigen Giebeln, wir hatten 12 St dabei. Allerdings zeigte sich im Laufe der Woche, dass Köfis kein Problem darstellten, wir fingen Karauschen(!), Nasen, Brassen, Güster, Rotaugen, Rapfen ...
Bis 00:00h tat sich nix und wir machten uns fertig für den Schlafsack. Also E-Bissanzeiger ran, Schlafsack ausgerollt und und und......................................................................
......................................................................................................................plötzlich piep piep piep pieeeeeeeeeeeeeep, Volleinschlag!
Harter Drill, den Fisch auf keinen Fall in die Hauptströmung lassen, sondern rein in die Bucht. Und dann lag er da, knapp 160 cm!!!! Geil!!!


----------



## chef (21. September 2019)

So, das waren die ersten 2 Tage, wenn Interesse besteht gehts noch weiter! Cheers


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2019)

chef schrieb:


> wenn Interesse besteht gehts noch weiter!



Na klar besteht Interesse, weiter machen!

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2019)

hi,
wi gesagt ich finde die Berichte mega geil! Muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich die Slowakai bereits vor 25 Jahren befischt habe und bereits damals mega begeistert war von dem Land.
Gruß

Mario


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Wir waren zuvor mit 2 Anglern ins Gespäch gekommen. Mein Angelkollege kann etwas basic Tschechisch, ich verstehe auch ein paar Wörter und die Herren hatten etwas Deutsch im Gepäck. In dem , für beide Seiten, amüsanten Gespräch bekamen wir einige interessante Infos. Wo die genaue Grenze des Fischereireviers ist, wo das Naturschutzgebiet anfängt, wo sich weitere gute Stellen für Wels befinden, usw.
Wir beschlossen also den jetzigen Platz zu verlassen. Hauptgrund dafür war die Tatsache, dass ziemlich nah ein Skatepark war, der am Abend als Jugendtreffpunkt fungierte, was die allgemeine Angelidylle etwas trübte.
Also gings unter der Leitung von google maps durch den Auwalddschungel der Waag zu einem der uns empfohlenen Plätze.




Schön, dass man da entlang fahren durfte. Auch Campen und Grillen waren möglich. Aussenborder bis 5 PS wäre auch lizensfrei erlaubt gewesen. Hatte ich nicht gewusst und deshalb nur den E Motor dabei. Und so erreichten wir schliesslich ein idyllisches Plätzchen mitten im Wald und direkt am Fluss.


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Die Strömung war hier, 2 Tage nach dem heftigen Gewitter, immernoch sehr stark, aber man erkannte doch, dass sie sich stetig verlangsamte. Wir kamen leider noch nicht mit unserem Boot zur anderen Seite. Deshalb wieder Steinmontagen auf unserer Seite, bis max Flussmitte. Dort hatte es rund 3m. Trotz zusätzlichen Absenksteinen verfing sich immerwieder Kraut und Äste in unseren Montagen. In dieser Nacht ging leider nix.




Am nächsten Morgen war die Strömung deutlich geringer und wir beschlossen zu bleiben. Essen und Getränke waren ausreichen an Bord, mein Kühlschrank im Womo geht mit Batterie(Solar am Dach) und ne Toilette war ja auch drin. Tagsüber fischten mein Begleiter mit Methodfeeder und ich oldschool auf Grund. Hierbei zeigte sich der tolle und vielfältige Fischbestand. Karpfen, Karauschen(!), Döbel, Brachsen, Güster, Rotaugen, Nasen, Rapfen,.. konnten wir fangen.


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Am späten Nachmittag hatte die Strömung sich soweit beruhigt, dass wir erstmals den fluss auf kompletter Breite (hier lt google maps rund 120m) befahren konnten. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer lag einiges an Totholz im Wasser und es gab eine bis 5m tiefe Rinne. Da aber immerwieder Angelboote, Kanus und Kajaks vorbei fuhren, konnten wir nicht ganz normal drüber spannen. Die Schnur musste hoch aus dem Wasser. Also zu zweit mit der Rute rüber, einer musste die Bäume hochklettern und die Schnur in 3-4m Höhe mit einer doppelten 35er reissleine fixieren. Wir fischten 2 Ruten in ca 1m Tiefe am Holz und 2 Steinmontagen mit U-Pose in 4-5m Tiefe in der Rinne.
Gegen 20.30h kam dann die 1. Aktion auf eine U Pose. Der Anhieb saß und mein Kollege konnte seinen ersten "richtigen" Wels drillen. Rund 120m gegen die Strömung. Kein Riese, aber unser Ziel war erreicht! Jeder hatte seinen Zielfisch gefangen!


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Wir blieben noch eine Nacht an dieser Stelle, aber es ging leider kein Wels mehr. Vielleicht weil der Fluss sich inzwischen fast gänzlich beruhigt hatte? Keine Ahnung. Kurios war noch, als 2 Angler vom Boot aus, mit einem Wobbler, einen ca 130 cm Waller direkt vor unseren Füssen fangen konnten. Und zwar genau da, wo die ganze Nacht(bis 09h früh) unser Köfi getanzt hatte. Tzzzzzz. Naja, so ists halt manchmal. Die letzte Nacht fischten wir wieder am Campingplatz, spannten rüber ans Totholz. Optisch ein Hammerplatz. Aber leider ging nix.
Trotzdem, es war ein affengeiler Trip. Und auch erfolgreich. Wir kannten das Gewässer nicht, ich hatte zuvor noch nie Waller mit ner U Pose gefangen, ich habe noch nie an so einem Fluss auf Wels gefischt und auch musste ich noch nie 3m in die Bäume zum Abspannen klettern. Wir kommen nächstes jahr bestimmt wieder in die herrliche Slowakei.
Achja , zu den Preisen und Kosten unserer Reise:
2 x 550 km(10L Diesel auf 100 km) geteilt durch 2 Personen
2 x Vignette a 10 Euro geteilt durch 2 Personen
7 x 4,5 Euro Campingplatz
81,5 Euro Angelkarte
Essen im Restaurant 3-5 Euro, Bier 1,30. Das meiste hatten wir aber im Supermarkt vor Ort gekauft.
Jeder von uns hat ca 250 Euro für diese mega Woche gebraucht. Achja, ich hab mir im lokalen Angelshop noch nen neuen Wallerständer für 15 Euro besorgt und 3 echte Karauschen schwimmen jetzt auch zu Hause in meinem Köderfischteich .....

















So das wars, noch Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik?
Cheers


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2019)

Danke für den Bericht!  wie auch der letzte sehr gut!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht- Danke fürs Teilen

Slovakei steht bei mir auch noch aufm Zettel.....

N Womi wäre bei mir und meinem Freund vorhanden- allerdings eines, wo ein ziemlich großer Überhang im Heckbereich die Nutzung von Feld und Waldwegen einschränkt.
Wie schaut es in der Gegend bezüglich der von Euch genutzten Wege aus? Gibt es irgendwelche Flussquerungen per Fähre, wo es bei niedrigem Wasserstand Probleme an deren Rampen gäbe?

Wie schauts dort auf den CP mit Ver-/Entsorgung aus?

Wärst Du mal so nett, etwas über die dortige Rechtslage bezüglich campieren am Wasser etc zu berichten? Auch für die Leute ohne WoMo?

Danke im Voraus- Kai


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Naja, die Waldwege waren schon ziemlich zugewuchert. Mit meinem Vivaro Camper(Kastenwagen) gings, mit so nem Alkoven Schiff wirds eng. Aber wenn du ein Boot mit 5 PS Aussenborder dabei hast, kommst du überall hin. Fähren oder Furten waren da keine, die hatten schon Brücken. Wie die Rechtslage genau aussieht weiss ich nicht. Da wir aber mehr Leute beim Campen(Angler) gesehen haben, denke ich kein Thema. Auch Feuerstellen waren an fast allen Angelplätzen.Wir hatten aber vorsichtshalber eine Feuertonne dabei, die ich im Bedarfsfall als GRILL deklariert hätte. Hat aber niemanden interessiert. Viel Wert wird auf Schonmaße,-Zeiten und Fangkontingent gelegt. Alles sauber eintragen, auch Köfis. Karausche zB 20 cm, Döbel 25cm, usw. Da verstehen die keinen Spass. Sind letztes Jahr kontrolliert worden. Die haben nochmal deutlich gesagt, ALLES eintragen was man behält, eben auch Köfis. Ansonsten ist das alles ziemlich relaxt, das sind ja auch keine Vereinsgewässer wo sich jemand wichtig macht. Das sind staatliche Gewässer, unterteilt nach Bezirken(SK:Revir).


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. September 2019)

Hört sich gut an- das bisschen Papierkram ist okay!

Danke Dir!


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Wegen Ver-Entsorgung. Alles sehr einfach.Es gab nen Stromverteiler mit 5 Steckdosen. Kabeltrommel ran u fertig. Für Damen u Herren jeweils getrennt 1 Dusche und 2 WCs. Sehr basic, aber ausreichend. Ausser uns waren keine Camper da, und wir ja auch nur 3 Nächte. Das Restaurant/Biergarten war abends u am Wo ende gut besucht.


----------



## chef (22. September 2019)

Hier noch ein Bild vom "Campingplatz". Eine einzäunte Wiese mit Stromanschluss neben der Gaststätte/Pension. Doppelzimmer hätte 28 Euro(14/Pers) gekostet.


----------

